# Lotion and preservatives....



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

I was thinking about making some more lotion but all of the threads about preservatives made me nervous! I was going to make a bar - butter/beeswax/oil 1:1:1 - no water.

Is water the problematic element that makes a preservative necessary?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds like you are making a lotion bar. I make them every year, but have found some that were 2-3 years old that seemed fine - no bad odor. I usually add a little vitamin e oil as part of the oil (only about a tsp) when using 4 oz of the other items. I also usually put a little lanolin in mine, which also counts as part of the oil.

Preservatives are one of the reasons that I stay away from lotions, and why I don't make large batches of liquid soaps. I believe that you are correct about water being one of the problems.

Dawn


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use Optiphen Plus as a perservative in my lotions, creams and scrubs. It is Paraben Free and Formaldehyde Free. It is effective against bacteria, mold and yeast.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I add a few drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract (or crush) to my homemade lotions. It's a natural preservative, and has worked well for me. It is concentrated and a small bottle lasts me for quite a while. Solid bars last much longer than lotions without "going bad". I wouldn't worry about adding a preservative to the bar recipe you mentioned.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GSE is NOT a preservative. It is an anti-oxident.


I use Germaben II, a paraben-free preservative from http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> GSE is NOT a preservative. It is an anti-oxident.


Perhaps I should have said antimicrobial rather than preservative. The research I found says that it has antimicrobial properties. Either way, it has kept some of my lotions from growing mold. The same recipes used to turn moldy without it.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

I have no access to preservatives here - and would like to make some for a friend's birthday before I can get some shipped here. 

I'd love to have a way to make lotion without using a preservative - and without giving anyone a nasty rash!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

The only way that I know of to make creams and lotions without preservatives is to make them in small enough batches to just last about one week, and then they must be kept refrigerated between uses.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Why would that be the case if you aren't using water?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

All the lotion recipes I have seen call for some kind of liquid, water, aloe gel etc. Bacteria and mold will grow in lotion with these liquids added, especially if you are dipping into them or otherwise bring in outside contaminants.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok - sorry this is all a big chemistry experiment to me! So, as I said, I'm making a bar and there's nothing but oils and waxes. It sounds like I'm good to go without preservatives. I'm ordering some because I know I'll want to make some creamy lotions etc. but for now....


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> GSE is NOT a preservative. It is an anti-oxident.
> 
> 
> I use Germaben II, a paraben-free preservative from http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/


Germaben II is actually a MIX of paraben's (Methylparaben & Propylparaben) suspended in Propylene Glycol.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

flannelberry said:


> Ok - sorry this is all a big chemistry experiment to me! So, as I said, I'm making a bar and there's nothing but oils and waxes. It sounds like I'm good to go without preservatives. I'm ordering some because I know I'll want to make some creamy lotions etc. but for now....


No, you'll be fine with just waxes and oils with your lotion bar. If you want to SELL it I would always add a preservative but if it is for home use, you are good to go. It's the water you have to worry about. If you want to make a creamy lotion for home use just do it in smaller batches and refrigerate it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

morningstar said:


> Germaben II is actually a MIX of paraben's (Methylparaben & Propylparaben) suspended in Propylene Glycol.


You are correct! I used Germaben II for years, then switched to GermallÂ® Plus about 3 years ago. I still have Germaben II stuck in my mind.

Thanks for correcting my error! 


ARGH!!! The memory is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You are correct! I used Germaben II for years, then switched to GermallÂ® Plus about 3 years ago. I still have Germaben II stuck in my mind.
> 
> Thanks for correcting my error!
> 
> ...


Oh, I hear you  I know you are really knowledgeable so I was surprised that you didn't know Germaben II was a paraben. I used Germaben myself for years, I have switched to Benzylalcohol-DHA and have been very happy with it. I had it tested in a product that gets really moldy really fast and passed with flying colors. http://www.makingcosmetics.com/store/product.php?productid=16299&cat=252&page=1


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks MS - I'm just making lotion bars so that's great to know!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I just looked up on soap supplies site here and we have the Germall but do you think it would be the best to use with Goats milk or would another be better..like preservative NB


----------



## Phil G (Feb 13, 2021)

Clementine said:


> I add a few drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract (or crush) to my homemade lotions. It's a natural preservative, and has worked well for me. It is concentrated and a small bottle lasts me for quite a while. Solid bars last much longer than lotions without "going bad". I wouldn't worry about adding a preservative to the bar recipe you mentioned.


Grapefruit seed extract is NOT natural. As supplied it's a chemcial derivatuiv of the actual extract. Worse, it's been shown to be adulterated with synthetic preservatives and disinfectants - parabens, triclosan, etc.


----------

